# Questions to ask Midwife TTC



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

DH and I plan on TTC this summer and I am going to see the midwife for an annual exam/preconception visit, and I would like to know what questions I should be asking her....I should add, I used to go an ob/gyn (in the same practice), but I have decided to use a midwife for pregnancy, so I have never really met her.

Thanks!


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I would take the time to interview her about what she does at prenatal visits, her beliefs about prenatal care and testing, birth, etc. and mostly just to get to know her to see whether you like her. Find out how soon she would want to see you when you become pregnant. Some want to see you right away, others prefer to wait until 10-12 weeks.

You might make sure she knows about any meds you are taking, or other factors, and see if she suggests any supplements or can lend you books on charting. Also ask about her expertise in treating infertility, should it come to that. Where would she send you if you have trouble conceiving, or would she have suggestions to help?


----------

